
Introducing Lock and Key: A New Measure to Secure Subscriber Accounts - tysone
https://open.nytimes.com/introducing-lock-key-37f20435cc0b
======
postoplust
> Lock & Key references stolen username/password lists shared publicly on the
> internet and cross checks them against your account.

Does this mean they don't salt stored passwords, or they're testing
compromised passwords with all stored salts?

